# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Project Ryptide, drone that could save you from drowning, Bill Piedra, Stamford, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Developers:

Bill Piedra

Group of students from the King Low Heywood Thomas private school in Connecticut

----------


## Airicist

RIPTIDE Phantom Test 11-19-14 

Published on Nov 19, 2014




> Drop test with Automatic Inflating Life ring carried by DJI Phantom.
> 
> The band holding the life ring sagged, causing the Phantom to be heavier on one side. After dropping the full life ring with CO2 cartridge, the Phantom climbed quickly and drifted to the opposite side. The drop mechanism needs to better center the load of the life ring.
> 
> The Phantom was steered toward the pool deck, behind the photographer, who made brief contact while the Phantom was being labeled. Landed and flipped on landing with no damage.
> 
> The life ring inflated automatically approximately 3 seconds after hitting the water.
> 
> Conclusions:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Project Ryptide 

Published on Dec 14, 2014




> Ryptide is a drone accessory that can carry an automatically inflating life ring to a swimmer in trouble in less than 30 seconds.
> 
> The system can be attached to any drone capable of carrying a GoPro camera and gimbal, including the DJI Phantom.
> 
> The device weighs less than 420 grams, and attaches to a drone in seconds. It's triggered from the RC transmitter, and several models have been developed, including one with an FPV Camera and laser aiming system.
> 
> The price of this device will start at $99 for the most basic model (for the Phantom) and will be offered for sale on Kickstarter soon.
> 
> This is a project by my company and the King Low Heywood Thomas school of Stamford, CT. Myself and 5 students are the development team.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Project RYPTIDE 

Published on Dec 23, 2014




> Ryptide is a life saving drone accessory that can carry an automatically inflating life ring to a swimmer in distress in less than 30 seconds.
> 
> The system can be attached to any drone capable of carrying a GoPro camera and brushless gimbal, including the uber popular DJI Phantom.
> 
> The device weighs less than 420 grams, and attaches to a drone in seconds. It's triggered from the RC transmitter, and several models have been developed, including one with an FPV Camera that can drop up to 4 life rings.
> 
> The system was developed by Flying Robots LLC and students from the King Low Heywood Thomas school of Stamford, CT. Myself and 4 students are the development team.
> 
> We think that Public Safety may contribute to public acceptance of drones.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Drone That Could Save You From Drowning"

by Greg Kumparak
December 26, 2014

----------

